# Eyelash problem



## Clairabella (Jan 31, 2015)

Ted, 16 months old, has ectopic lashes ie random lashes growing inwards which rub his cornea and cause gloopy eyes. He has had three operations so far, two involving electrolosis and one where a small portion of his eyelid was removed. The vet checked his eyes just before my years pet insurance expired and all seemed well but, I now see three more lashes growing  He will need yet another operation but now, as a pr-existing condition, the insurance will not cover it. I have now taken lifetime insurance but, too late for Ted's eyes.

Does anyone have any experience of this condition with their dogs? I really need a permanent solution to this.


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Oh dear, I don't have any experience of that condition, but wanted to offer support. I wonder if it would be worth seeing a different vet? I just had a look online, and petmd said there are different types of the condition with different treatments, some just plucking or cutting the lashes. I'm sure you've looked into it all, but sometimes a second opinion is worth a go? Hope it works out for you and Ted, bless him!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry no experience but I know it is a painful condition. It might be worth referral to a different vet to get a permanent solution.


----------

